# bimble box burl



## David Keller (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a little pedestal form that I turned a while back from an Aussie bimble box burl.  It's about 9 inches across at its widest point.  The pedestal stem is ebonized bradford pear.  It's finished with shellac and WOP.

I haven't glued the stem in place 'cause I'm not sure I like it.  I tried a little carving at the top of the piece, and I'm not sold on the way it looks.

Comments, criticisms, and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## el_d (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice David, looks like a high pucker factor.

Great piece....


----------



## wizard (Mar 26, 2011)

David, WOW! You never cease to amaze! Glue it:biggrin:.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Mar 26, 2011)

David Keller said:


> Here's a little pedestal form that I turned a while back from an Aussie bimble box burl. It's about 9 inches across at its widest point. The pedestal stem is ebonized bradford pear. It's finished with shellac and WOP.
> 
> I haven't glued the stem in place 'cause I'm not sure I like it. I tried a little carving at the top of the piece, and I'm not sold on the way it looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## propencity (Mar 26, 2011)

Now that's a work of art(ist).


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 26, 2011)

ANOTHER SWEET PIECE OF ART!!!!
Kevin


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful work David. It's a beautiful stem, but I think I agree that something about it doesn't click with the piece. I can't put my finger on it. It's subtle and when I come across that feeling I show it to a lot of people and someone eventually sees what it is. Or I just set it aside for another piece and stare at the piece for a while until something comes to me. Or it grows on me and I keep it.  Again, a beautiful piece. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## broitblat (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful.

I like the stem the way it is (from what I can see of it). I think the carving somewhat mirrors the holes and other gaps in the bowl.  Of course, that's just my opinion -- I don't have your artistic eye (or hands 

  -Barry


----------



## vallealbert (Mar 26, 2011)

Do not work on it any more...just glue it and be proud of it...amazing piece of art...


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 26, 2011)

David I like the piece a lot. Not sure what I would change about the stem. It must have been tricky to turn.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 26, 2011)

David,

I agree with most here, glue it and call it done, the piece is just right...!

One of the disadvantages of having a very creative mind, apart from hands of gold and the patience of a "saint", is to never be satisfied with what you do, is always something missing or that could be done differently, that is simply the result of the overload info between the eyes and the brain, when looking at something, you should know that, anyways, huh...???:wink:

I reckon, when a piece is created, whatever the "tendencies" and the flow that made the gouge/cutting tools go in a certain way, was done for a reason, that was the "image" created between the eyes/brain and the hands, that will take you to a final result, keep it that way, if you think that something else should be done or tried, start another piece and try to transfer those thoughts into it, something will come up, and that circle is then completed/concluded.  The problems is, that's only 1 circle of many, many that will follow...!:biggrin:

Just my opinion...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## simomatra (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful piece of art David


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 26, 2011)

David, it is wonderful right there.  I do an occasional oil on canvas.  My instructors always tried to teach that a work of art is never finished to the artist's satisfaction.  There is always a huge distance between finished and the place to stop.  With this piece, it is time to quit.
If you just can't stand to look at this beautiful art any longer, let me know. I'll send postage and my address to relieve your mind.  My bride will have me build a place of honor for it here.  It is ready.  Glue it, love it.
Charles


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 27, 2011)

David, nice work on that one.  I like the stem, and nice use of Bradford Pear.  I think I may give that a try.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone needs to get this guy Published!!!!!! I want to hear all his secrets That is an awesome piece Keller, you killed it again!!!!!!!
John


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 4, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave,
    Excellent piece. Ilike it, if I were to make any adjustments it would be the pointy-er center "onion". I like the more rounded lower style. If it is the flower design at the top you are questioning, I wouldnt. I like it.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2011)

Astounding! Really ... an incredible piece of work!


----------

